# Myspace Advertising



## IBXpressions (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello everyone! This is my first post and I have read a lot of threads so far and there is a lot of useful information out there! This is really great site! Anyways, I am just starting out and I have had my site up and running for about 2 months now. I am doing a few things to market my site and getting a few hits, but I am finding that I am in need of targeted visitors. I am seeing that a lot of people are using Myspace and Facebook to get traffic to their sites. Can those who are actually using Myspace maybe email me their Myspace pages so I can see some examples. I have an Myspace page already but I would like to see how people are using it to advertise! I think it could be a great avenue to advertise! Thanks for any responses!


----------



## KKiernan (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey IBXpressions!
I have used myspace advertising and can say I have seen absolutely NO results. The tools they give you are great... But with all of the junk on myspace it is just hard to break through the clutter. Out of around 70,000 views a day almost noone even commented or added my page who came from the targeted ads. Needless to say no sales came from the ad campaign.

I've seen better results through working my mailing list, distributing flyers to local music and clothing stores etc. Low budget, guerilla tackets have worked best for me and my target market. I am even now doing penny wars and dress down days at local schools to raise money for diabetic research (what my company is about). It's been a great way to get word out to the kids.

Ok well I typed too much lol, hopefully this helped a bit.

-Kelly


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

KKiernan said:


> Ok well I typed too much lol, hopefully this helped a bit.


It wasn't too much - thanks for the helpful contribution.

I've heard much the same about Facebook (lots of hits, no sales), but hadn't really heard about MySpace.


----------



## Fur Face Boy (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi IBXpressions,

I for one find that Myspace is an EXTREMELY EXCELLENT marketing tool! I've been getting MANY visits to my site just alone from my myspace.

Soon I'll have a facebook page and with twitter being soooo hot right now, I'll be adding that too.

Bottomline is you just have to make these pages work for you. I constantly update my myspace page and make sure that every pic links right to my site. Using these free sites to market yourself is never a bad thing! You just constantly have to stay on top of it. Even posting a message like I am now is a good way of spreading the name out! Every link matters! make them ALL work for you.

Ha - THE Fur Face Boy


----------



## Babs (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi,

I'm relatively new at myspace too. There, I call myself the Subway Soaps Lady. My classic t-shirts have a logo on the front and a subway "soap opera" on the back. Check out how I did my advertising.
Babs


----------

